# Locust juices !!!!



## 13ollox (Jun 28, 2006)

Everytime i pick a locust up with my tweasers .. a browny black liquid thing comes out from there mouths . every time !!! i usually clean it off them but sometimes i dont and the mantis dont seem to mind it . but does anyone know what it is ?

also ... the locust thats being munched on now is loosing green goo from its half eaten limbs !!! anyone know why this is or what or anything thats more informative than what i know now :lol: 

thanks

Neil


----------



## wuwu (Jun 28, 2006)

the brown stuff is the locust's defense mechanism. i believe it tastes bitter/nasty, but i've never tried it nor am i ever going to. as for the green goo, it's equavalent to our red goo, blood.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 28, 2006)

but the rest of my locusts have never spilled any green goo . it was the only one that has !

Neil


----------



## Techuser (Jun 28, 2006)

insect blood is not green, its transparent


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 28, 2006)

I believed different insects has different blood color. Spider's blood is bluish, praying mantis is greenish.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 29, 2006)

and locusts blood is either a clearish green, or a clearish yellow - it depends on what they have eaten


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2006)

The brown stuff is the stomach contents and they spit it out as a defense. Most insects I have seen have green "blood" to include mantids.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 29, 2006)

this green was like ghostbusters slimer green 8). real deep and real dark .8) but thanks for the explanations . i wasnt worried , more curious . and now i know the answers !

Thank you guys !

Neil


----------

